# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Sửa Máy Tính Giá Rẻ TP.HCM

## vitinhynguyen

*SỬA MÁY TÍNH GIÁ RẺ TP.HCM*

Dịch vụ tôn tạo máy tính , tu bổ laptop tận nơi TPHCM chuyên nghiệp.

Công ty *Ý NGUYÊN* chuyên:

+ sửa chữa máy vi tính tận nơi TPHCM .
+ Khắc phục và xử lí sự cố máy tính , LAPTOP mau chóng.
+ Lắp ráp, cài đặt, nâng cấp máy vi tính .
+ Cài đặt mạng nội bộ .
+ Bảo trì máy vi tính .

Đ/c: *399 xô viết nghệ tĩnh, bình thạnh, hcm*

hotline: *0975160660*

----------


## vitinhynguyen

SỬA MÁY TÍNH CHẤT LƯỢNG TPHCM

Sửa máy tính tphcm chất lượng giá rẻ 

Vi tính ý nguyên cam kết sẻ hổ trợ khách hàng tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất, đêm lại sựa tin cậy cao nhất cho khách hàng.

----------

